# lake erie walleye pic of the week



## captain jr (Mar 11, 2005)

as the water temp warms up, the more aggressive these monsters become! you can see other pics from this week at


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:

If you want to be an advertizer PONY up :******: :******:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Zogman -

This might be the first thing I agree with you on! 

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Captian....you are advertising a business,therefore I deleted the web site address....please contact the administrator to advertise.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

NJS,

You must of laughed at one of my jokes once :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

